# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Wer fhrt morgen, 26.10.13 nach Fehmarn?

## Kanaloa

Moin,

wer fhrt morgen nach Fehmarn? Die Vorhersagen fr Sdwest auf Fehmarn ist immer etwas wackelig, die liegen oft daneben. Auerdem wird bei Sdwest das Wasser von der deutschen Ostseekste nach Norden gedrckt.

Fahren oder nicht fahren?

----------


## micha3616

...nicht fahren wre die richtige Wahl gewesen...ich komme grad von Pttsee - dort ging nichts!...morgen versuche ich es trotzdem nochmal!!!

----------


## Kanaloa

> ...nicht fahren wre die richtige Wahl gewesen...ich komme grad von Pttsee - dort ging nichts!...morgen versuche ich es trotzdem nochmal!!!



Dito, aber morgen nachmittag soll es richtig blasen.

----------


## micha3616

...na dann - bis gleich!!!

----------

